# Robert S. Candlish on not despising weaker brethren



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 16, 2020)

... Look not on the weak with contempt, as if their scruples were undeserving of attention; they are your brethren still, relying, as you do, on Christ as their only surety;—Neither plead, in excuse for any use of your liberty that wounds or ensnares their consciences, that this is no concern of yours, since, if they are Christ’s, he will keep them safe from harm; so far as your conduct toward them is concerned, you are to treat them, even as you are to treat yourselves, with all that delicacy and tenderness which the most precarious and uncertain tenure of grace might prompt. ...

For more, see Robert S. Candlish on not despising weaker brethren.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

